# PORTAGE_TMPDIR wybrane pakiety

## Pryka

Da się ustalić za pomocą PORTAGE_TMPDIR ażeby wybrane pakiety budowały się innym miejscu?

Czy trzeba to za każdym razem robić samemu?

----------

## Jacekalex

Zrób tak:

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/gdzieś/na/dysku" USE="<flagi>" emerge cośtam
```

Czyli normanle deklarowanie flagi przed poleceniem instalacji.

U mnie działa  :Wink: 

A jak chcesz na stałe, to zainteresuj się folderem /etc/portage/env, przykład masz tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6584471.html#6584471

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Z palca to i u mnie działa bo tak często robię z libreoffice  :Very Happy:  dlatego chciałem to jakoś zautomatyzować dzięki za sznurek  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Google nie gryzie, jakby ktoś szukał:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

Dodatkowo, żeby logi z kompilacji nie znikały po czyszczeniu tmpfs:

```
grep LOGDIR /etc/make.conf

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage/buildlogs"
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

